# couleurs calendriers iCal



## esyram (11 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour, 
Premier message sur le forum!...
Anciennement habituée à palm (Tungsten E) je viens d'acheter un iPod Touch, ( synchro Mac Os 10.5 sur macBook) pas tout  à fait aussi pratique comme PDA  ( pas de synchro des notes, ni de fonction recherche dans le calendrier) mais bien sûr d'autres fonctionnalités sympa . 
Mais après avoir mis à jour (version 2.1) lorsque je fais la synchronisation iCal , j'ai des couleurs pour les calendriers mais il  change les couleurs par rapport à l'ordi, c'est pas sympa!!!
j'ai essayé la synchro manuelle  " remplacer l'iPod par l'ordi" , mais cela ne règle pas le problème. on peut vivre avec mais si quelqu'un à une idée....
Merci d'avance


----------



## DavidFR75 (7 Novembre 2008)

esyram a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Premier message sur le forum!...
> Anciennement habituée à palm (Tungsten E) je viens d'acheter un iPod Touch, ( synchro Mac Os 10.5 sur macBook) pas tout  à fait aussi pratique comme PDA  ( pas de synchro des notes, ni de fonction recherche dans le calendrier) mais bien sûr d'autres fonctionnalités sympa .
> Mais après avoir mis à jour (version 2.1) lorsque je fais la synchronisation iCal , j'ai des couleurs pour les calendriers mais il  change les couleurs par rapport à l'ordi, c'est pas sympa!!!
> ...



C'est vrai qu'on peut vivre avec ou plutôt sans ! Mais c'est tout de même énervant d'avoir des calendriers parfaitement synchronisés sauf pour la couleur ! 

Je suis preneur d'une soluce !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2008)

iCal et couleurs de calendriers...


----------



## jbmg (31 Mai 2009)

C'est peut-être un peu tard mais si cela peut servir à quelqu'un.

Le calendrier dans iPod et iPhone assigne des couleurs à chaque calendrier dans un ordre déterminé : rouge, orange, bleu, vert et violet.
Après celles-ci, les couleurs sont assignées aléatoirement.

Vous allez l'onglet Infos et vous cochez "Synchroniser les calendriers iCal", "Calendriers sélectionnés" et celui qui est rouge dans iCal. Ensuite vous descendez jusqu'à Avancé et vous cochez "Calendriers".
Vous faites une synchronisation
Ensuite, vous sélectionnez en plus le calendrier orange sans que soit coché "Calendriers" dans Avancé.
Cochez maintenant celui qui correspond au bleu, relancez la synchronisation, puis le vert et enfin le violet.
C'est nickel-chrome 

NB : il faut un événement dans le mois pour chaque calendrier. Ranger vos calendrier dans iCal dans l'ordre des couleurs, cela facilite la manipulation

d'après http://www.touchtip.com/iphone-and-...calendar-color-fix-for-iphone-and-ipod-touch/


----------



## Gwen (31 Mai 2009)

Merci pour l'info. C'est a la fois simple et compliqué, mais cela peut servir.


----------

